# To clip or not to clip?



## Nosregor (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi all, my family want me to get our cockapoo (Bobby) clipped. I don't want to as he's so gorgeous as he is! What do you think - is it better, more hygenic, easier to handle? And does their hair grow back as soft as before??

Claire


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

talk to you groomer, you can get him taken in and just trimmed up. i personally like my girls short on their body with some length on their legs i like the fluffy head and beard and fluffy tail, i know others who get their cockapoos cut like cockers with the ears kept really long. i know other who clipped them right into the wood leaving nothing. o know some people who like the poodle feet(i like the fluffy teddy bear paws)

other are kept long all over but neet neet and trim. its really up to you, 


Echo used to be very striate, the older she gets the more curly her coat is getting. 

the coat is never the same as the puppy coat, it will always change as they get older. my two eldest are now 4 and are so different to what they were at 1 or 2 years old. its a little more coarse but after a bat and a conditioner they are lovely and fluffy.


----------

